

How to sell Windows 8 in Japan - werdnanoslen
http://blog.tsukumo.co.jp/mt-static/FileUpload/pics//Akiba/20121002//win8_you.png

======
ari_elle
Let's "sell" Linux to them, shall we?

Ubuntu: -)
[http://static.desktopnexus.com/thumbnails/8013-bigthumbnail....](http://static.desktopnexus.com/thumbnails/8013-bigthumbnail.jpg)
-)
[http://dump4free.com/preview/1/ubuntuBabeAnime_wallpaper1280...](http://dump4free.com/preview/1/ubuntuBabeAnime_wallpaper1280x1024.jpg)

Archlinux: -)
[http://static.desktopnexus.com/thumbnails/601041-bigthumbnai...](http://static.desktopnexus.com/thumbnails/601041-bigthumbnail.jpg)
-) [http://somoslinuxeros.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/08/archlin...](http://somoslinuxeros.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/08/archlinux-wallpaper-1.jpg) -)
[http://blog.desdelinux.net/wp-
content/uploads/2012/01/shizuk...](http://blog.desdelinux.net/wp-
content/uploads/2012/01/shizuku__kantoku___arch_linux_by_dannie92-d3icse5.jpg)

Linux in general: -)
[http://animecrowd.ru/uploads/images/b/f/f/9/237/linux_anime....](http://animecrowd.ru/uploads/images/b/f/f/9/237/linux_anime.png)
-)
[http://static.desktopnexus.com/thumbnails/10944-bigthumbnail...](http://static.desktopnexus.com/thumbnails/10944-bigthumbnail.jpg)
-)
[http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_BCi8KPUm4no/TOoY3mtqEMI/AAAAAAAAAG...](http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_BCi8KPUm4no/TOoY3mtqEMI/AAAAAAAAAGQ/HVRD6nxIlIM/s1600/34088_469913099895_616599895_6466054_6469726_n.jpg)

Fear not Linux-community, we are well prepared for fighting windows in Japan
:D

------
werdnanoslen
Friend tells me the girls' names sound like "seven" and "eight" and they both
use a kanji that also means "window." BAD PUNS.

